
Please help me find a lecturer in UK whom I can connect with - liaanggraini
Hi folks,<p>I am Lia Anggraini, a bachelor student graduated from Islamic University of Indonesia. I currently working hard to earn certain scholarship which provided by UK. Some of the requirements says that I need a Letter of Approval from a professor or any lecturer who happens to be working on similar field of study as mine.<p>I already have several publications related to Machine Learning and Artificial Intelligence which built upon few years back. Here is the list of them :
- Hospital Patients Arrival Prediction Using Markov Chain Model Method
- Prediction on Suicide-Related Adverse Event on Anti-depressant Drugs Using Frequent patter growth Algorithm
- The ECLAT Algorithm Implementation in Determining Selected Contraception Method
- Implementation of Modified K-Nearest Neighbor for Diagnosis of Liver Patients
- Prediction of Diverse Case Ruling Using Naive Bayes Classifier
- Analysis of Risk Factor Linkage Stroke with Type of Stroke Suffered using ECLAT Algorithm<p>Further informations or details about all the researches can be found in this link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sites.google.com&#x2F;view&#x2F;anggrainilia&#x2F;home&#x2F;publication<p>So I browsed several website of universities which resides in UK and found some email links that probably can direct me to lecturers in similar fields and have some conversations. But sadly none has replied for the pas few weeks, for reasons I may never guess. And it’s quite stressing to know that the scholarship application will reach it’s deadline in about 2 weeks from this time of writing. I have completed every other requirements enlisted, and this Letter of Approval is the only item left to work on.<p>I used to use StackOverflow, Quora, and similar forums for coding related Qas, but now I’m asking a bit of help from anyone who happens to read this message, by any way you can. But if in 2 weeks later I still made no progress, at least I’ve done my best.
======
steve90
Hi Lia I'm a consultant radiologist and clinical lecturer in Dundee, Scotland
and have an interest in this type of thing although not published anything
yet. Your work looks interesting and I would be happy to supply a letter
stating that although I'm no expert in this field so not sure how much weight
it would carry. You can email me at stephen.docherty@nhs.net

